# Leo's new look!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

From Cousin It.....


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

To little Leo with such sweet eyes! I couldn't stand it any longer so after his bath this evening out came the scissors. Ponytails weren't working for Leo and I needed to see his eyes! So this is my first grooming attempt. : )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks adorable!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

That's awesome! I love seeing the eyes too, especially with the cream coloring.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome! Clippers and scissors are coming out for Jack either Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I think you did a great job. He looks fantastic. Such soulful eyes 


Ron (and Colbie)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

You did a great job! Leo looks great!

I tried to do that once with Brody. He needed to go to the groomer after!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks all! Sometimes you just have to get some of the hair out of the way to find your dog!!! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Great job, he looks so cute and tidy. Hope Charlie comes back from the groomers looking just as spiffy (that's a very English word for a welsh girl living in Australia and writing on an American forum haha).


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That is too cute!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Leo does have beautiful eyes. Everyone needs to see those eyes.
He looks great.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job. Love those beautiful Havanese eyes!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well you did a good job. I would love to be able to trim my Rosie like that.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

He is so handsome!!! His haircut came out adorable!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks all. It is so nice to see his eyes. He seems much more comfortable without his hair up so we're both happier now! : )


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Stop, stop with the cuteness-I can't take it!!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

He looks great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hav$r4us (Dec 8, 2012)

Adorable....I love that look.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

He looks adorable. You did a real nice job. I've tried to cutting Vino's bangs but he moves and squirms around too much. I tried giving treats, doing late at night but doesn't work. He's 6mo, so I'm hoping it gets better as he gets older. He's okay with everything else but not getting his bangs cut. Does your little man like it or did you struggle with him?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job did he stay still for you? Mine don't and it makes it much harder.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Great job did he stay still for you? Mine don't and it makes it much harder.


Leo is very tolerant and cooperative for grooming. I put him on the grooming table with the grooming slip on and this frees my hands to be able to work on him.

His bangs needed cutting again last night. They grow very fast!


----------

